# verschiedene Directories in ein tar packen?



## tefla (12. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte auf meinem System einige Sicherungen fahren und unteranderem verschiedene verzeichnisse in ein TAR zusammenfassen.

z.B.

/var/www/htdocs

/usr/a/b/c

/home/user232

so dies würde ich gerne in ein tar File bringen, ohne erst /var/www/htdocs zu archivieren, anschliessend /usr/a/b/c und dann dies wiederum zu einem File archivieren. Gibt es da vielleicht eine Möglichkeit seitens 'tar' ??? ich hab gesucht aber direkt nichts gefunden.

Oder etwas Ähnliches ?


----------



## melmager (13. Mai 2003)

hmmm 

man tar 

tar -cf backup.tar /var/www/htdocs  /usr/a/b/c  /home/user232

sprich einfach die dateien oder verzeichnisse alle angeben

war warscheinlich zu einfach


----------



## tefla (13. Mai 2003)

Das stimmt. Auf sowas muss man ersmal kommen, hehe.

THX dir, so habe ich das echt noch nie gesehen.


----------

